# OBOS Quality



## Bestdogdash (18 June 2014)

Any views on this stallion for Eventing breeding ?


----------



## Sb2 (19 June 2014)

Obviously one of the greatest event sires & progeny v popular with the pros!


----------



## no_no_nanette (19 June 2014)

Sb2 said:



			Obviously one of the greatest event sires & progeny v popular with the pros!
		
Click to expand...

Just as above!  His progeny are doing really well in eventing and he's a very popular choice in Ireland and UK - he seems to go very well over ISH mares and TBs, but it might be worth contacting the Kennedys to talk to them about the type of mare that he suits best.  We saw him about three/four years ago now, and he seemed to have a nice temperament, at least in hand!


----------



## amage (12 July 2014)

He is an absolute gentleman with an excellent temperament. I travelled all over Europe with him. I also bred a cracking colt by him last year out of my Begian warmblood mare. He is popular both for jumping and eventing breeding and is a very proven sire in both spheres. PM me if you want any more specifics re his manner etc


----------

